# Ammo in Tennessee



## Yaderp

Anyone know where in Middle Tennessee I can buy 9mm and .380 ammo? Everywhere I look they are sold out and don't know when they will have more. Anywhere between Nashville and Crossville will work for me.

Yaderp


----------



## Domanfp

i have had good luck at the wal mart stores finding 9mm, just call before you go. I dont have a .380 so I cant speak for it.


----------



## bftiedt

wal mart seem to have some of the better prices. a few places i know of are gun city , guns and leather , wal mart , dicks sporting goods , and academy sports.


----------



## HogMan87

Try Bass Pro shop in Opry Mills, good luck.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

Bass Pro in East TN had 9mm last I was there. I was looking for Remington Ball and they had plenty.
I was at Sportsman Warehouse in Chattanooga a couple of weeks ago and the same, plenty of Remington 115 gr UMC. 

.380 well....that's another story. Most of the LGS have JHP and many of the on-line folks have it too if you want to pay the price. This too shall change soon.


----------



## sheepdog

... http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm to your door UPS


----------

